# A Tip of The Hat to The Skeeter Guy



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Went out to one of my regular spots yesterday evening to see if they were biting. No sooner than I shut the big motor off I hear somebody whistle from another boat about 100 yards away and I see him waving his arms. Thinking he needs some type of assistance I motor over to him. Turns out he was leaving and wanted to let me know that there was some fantastic surface activity going on not far from where he was at. Boy was he right!! The surface was on fire and I managed an easy limit. It's been last year since I've seen schooling activity like that and it didn't matter what you threw at them or if they went down for awhile. Just throw out, catch a fish, repeat. So to the guy in the Skeeter bay boat, a big thanks. Never got to ask him if he was a 2Cooler, but if you are, thank you sir and hope to repay the favor some day.


----------



## Stackinbills (Feb 28, 2015)

What do they bite the best when they're on top?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Stackinbills said:


> What do they bite the best when they're on top?


Anything


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Purple chartreuse hand grenades.... but seriously when they are feeding like that you could catch them on a bare jig head.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

You can maul em on a 1/4 oz silver/blue rattle trap, or catch 2 at a time on a slab and jig teaser. Whatever your preference is. Choose something you can get them off of quick because it gets crazy. My favorite is the trap with the back hooks taken off.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I didn't have time to tie a trap on, so I just started casting a white Rooster "kid" which I had tied on for jigging. Worked like a champ. Then it got hung up and broke off. Then I slung a white "good old fashioned" slab at them. Worked like a champ. Then I had a banana colored slab tied on too. Worked like a champ. I think I could tossed a shoe overboard and they would have hit it.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I just throw a pet spoon at them when they are on the surface. I also bend the barb down. Last weekend I caught 25 in 15 minutes using that method. If you use something with a treble hook, it cant take a while to get them off the hook if more than one hook hooks them. When they are on the surface, it is all about speed.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Once you get bored with the action, tie on a surface lure (like this). You won't catch as many, but seeing them hit a surface lure (usually multiple times, knocking it out of the water before they are hooked) never gets old.

Also, as I mentioned in a previous post, it really helps to squish down the barbs on anything you are using for white bass.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Hard to be a baby spook or a baby torpedo


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

whsalum said:


> Hard to be a baby spook or a baby torpedo


Dad and I threw clear baby torpedos at them when they were up last weekend, and just watching them beat the fire out of it multiple times before a hookup was as much or more fun than the catching part. They would hit it so hard it would flip the bait up out of the water.

Mike


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

whsalum said:


> My favorite is the trap with the back hooks taken off.


X2, and exactly that way too!
Hooks can definitely affect the balance and action of lures, but removing the rear hook on a trap doesn't hurt action at all.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm going to give a secret away. 
Top water white bass on LL love a frog pattern regular size spook.
Year after year I have been hammering them on top with it.
I have no idea why in the middle of the lake they want a frog???
I guess they like something besides a shad once in a while.
They will hit anything when revved up on top, but try the frog.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> I'm going to give a secret away.
> Top water white bass on LL love a frog pattern regular size spook.
> Year after year I have been hammering them on top with it.
> I have no idea why in the middle of the lake they want a frog???
> ...


I have seen you work one before, and you make it teasingly irresistible to the fish!


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Why do I get the feeling Loy is gonna be standing behind a tree watching and laffin' at us throwing full size froggie Spooks at white bass around the Island 
But just in case--headed for Wal Mart---later.......

Oh--schooling bass? Clear Cordell or silver Near Nothings---poison--- and you can cast them to the Woodlands from Pine Island ...Dunno if they still sell them--but just in case I have a couple in the box still----they are for auction -----proceeds go to---well---me


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

But just in case--headed for Wal Mart---later.......


Let us know if they're on the bottom shelf on sale for $2.99. 
edit add: I need to check my topwater box........


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Spec rigs are cheap and single hook and tough. Also get a hook getter and never touch the fish. Flips them right off. I you have ever fished on a party boat you know what I am talking about. PM me if you don't. I will look for a pic of one.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

No really I'm not joking, frog but the darker green patten not the light colored one.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

SS will now have an alias. Frogger or Frogslinger!


----------

